
Ask HN: Is Philosophy any different from fiction? - ASlave2Gravity
Can you <i>formally</i> verify philosophical concepts? What would it mean to verify Idealism, for example? Would love to hear peoples thoughts on this. Been racking my head for ages on it and can&#x27;t come up with something sound and complete.
======
brudgers
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pragmatic_maxim](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pragmatic_maxim)

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
ohhh. Thank you :)

------
Juliate
If you want to formally verify a concept, you need a framework, or reference
concepts: axioms.

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
So what are the axioms for Western philosophy?

EDIT: Ludwig Wittgenstein's work is pretty axiomatic right?

~~~
Juliate
There is no "western" philosophy. It's not a block.

